# Canon 6D Mark II? Or... nah...?



## shubhammandhre (May 4, 2020)

I am currently a student, and have recently decided to start taking photography/videography more seriously (to make it my side gig, and hopefully full time). I have been looking to buy the 6D Mark II, but most reviews seem to always downplay the camera, so I've had my doubts. I am looking for a full frame that does video well enough. I currently have a t3i (and a nifty fifty) and have been using that to get by. I will be using the next camera I buy for photo and video, equally. I don't have experience, or too much knowledge, about any other camera/brand.

Being a student, I don't have a huge price range, but am willing to invest in myself (AKA $1500~). That being said, I was wondering if yall could give me advice about the 6D Mark II, or can recommend another camera (Sony, Panasonic, Nikon). Should I buy the 6D Mark II (heard it was a good entry level full frame), another camera (Sony a7iii or Panasonic GH5s), or wait and get the 6D Mark III?


----------



## photoflyer (May 4, 2020)

I have the 6D Mark Ii and it was a very good decision at the time and I am glad I got it.

Before we talk about bodies, what lenses do you have or will you get?


----------



## Original katomi (May 4, 2020)

For a crop sensor consider the 70D or the 7d


----------



## photoflyer (May 4, 2020)

I have a little more time now.  I have thoroughly enjoyed the 6D Mark II.  There have been a couple of little nitpicks that reviewers have pointed out but I knew that going in and they have been inconsequential for what I need.  I almost purchased the 5D Mark IV but could not justify the added cost and honestly, there were features in the 6D Mark II it did not have that I used every outing.

So I decided to save $1000 and use it towards glass.  I got the 70-200 f 2.8 L.  That experience highlighted how important glass is.

I have the body you have, T3i, and a T7i.  When I put good glass on either the results are excellent.

So, I suggest you evaluate what you will shoot and invest in glass first.  Then, if you want a full frame consider the 6D Mark II or perhpas mirrorless: the R or RP come to mind.  Or, you could save even more and get a used 6D, 6D Mark II or 5D Mark III.  Good glass on the front of any of these will produce very good results so long as you develop proper technique and a good eye.

By the way, you will be astounded at the difference full frame makes in low light sitautions, but keep that T3i.  It is handy to have a crop sensor in your bag given that it effectively increases the focal length by 1.6.

Something else I harp on is watersealing.  If you shoot outdoors,  especially if you do a lot of camping and / or sports, this is a huge factor.  Get bodies and lenses that are sealed.  Recently I wanted to shoot roses in the rain....no problem.


----------

